# hard costs per shirt



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey everybody,

What method do you use to figure your t-shirt hard cost, what I mean by hard cost is everything that goes into printing ( vinyl or injet) pressing , shirt cost , packaging etc.


R.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Job costing.


----------

